# Foster Gracie (AKA the world's most perfect dog)



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

Awww.....this is how we feel when we dog-sit for Bailey. I could easily just let him live with us. It's like not having another dog (after the first few seconds when I have to let Shadow know he can't bite Bailey's head off). I'd keep her. In fact, we've decided if my niece were ever to give up her dog, he's ours!


----------



## Ruby'smom (Feb 4, 2008)

what a babe :smooch:
she seems to fit in really well 
somethings are just meant to be  :curtain:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I'd want to keep her too..... she's a doll.


----------



## Carraig (Jan 4, 2008)

It would be a shame to break up such a lovely set.


----------



## Augustus McCrae's Mom (Aug 14, 2007)

What a beautiful girl!


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I know how you feel! I adopted my foster Bella in January. I just couldn't let her go! The only thing now is that my husband won't let me foster anymore because he is afraid I will adopt another one.... and you know he is probably right!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

She fits right in with your boys. You have the 3 Amigos!!! Very pretty girl with a name to suit her.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Where is that adoption agreement, you need to sign it! She's adorable. Kudos for fostering, even if you fail Fostering 101!


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

KEEP HER! she is a doll, just a beauty!


----------



## TiffanyK (Mar 3, 2008)

She sure does look right at home and part of the family!

She completes you :

Tiffany


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a pretty little girl she is. Love that happy face she has.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Wow I don't think I could let her go from the way you describe her! Your boys have grown up gorgeous, btw. What are you doing Friday... I think I am heading your way to transport Dillon


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

OK, just in the way you described her had me from hello!!! Please keep Gracie as she looks like a perfect 3rd golden to your already beautiful pack!!


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

Awww what a sweetheart she is, absolutely beautiful. The decision seems easy - keep her!!


----------



## TheHooch (May 9, 2007)

I would have to keep her they look like they have been together forever.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

They are such a nice matched set, I think you should keep her. She is a beauty and sounds like a great pup too.


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

You need to keep Gracie in your family, she belongs there!


----------



## Lisa_and_Willow. (Dec 18, 2007)

She has a beautiful smile.


----------



## PJD001 (Jul 28, 2006)

She looks like a keeper to me! I would!


----------



## Deborah (Jul 3, 2005)

If we can't convince you, maybe this will (I can read a dog's mind) :


----------



## Lisa (Sep 25, 2007)

Two, three... what's the difference? There's always room for one more. It sounds like fate that this lil' girl came into your lives. What a beauty!


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Aww.. she is just beautiful.. If you have the means and the room, I would keep her. She looks like she likes it at your house


----------



## Wrigley's Mom (Nov 6, 2006)

How can you even consider letting her go...look at that face!!!

Keep her, keep her, keep her!!!!:bowl:


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Aw, what a beauty!! Love that face! I think you should keep her too!


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

hmmmm.......if you decide not to keep her.......how old is she?


----------



## McSwede (Jan 30, 2007)

She looks like a Princess. I'm inclined to believe that I would keep her. She sounds perfect and looks absolutely beautiful! 

~Jackie


----------



## jcasks (Oct 14, 2007)

Kaisula! I am dying to know the verdict here if you are going to be keeping her or not!!


----------



## kaisula (Sep 26, 2007)

*I think I have decided*

Well I am leaning toward not keeping Gracie. I feel like all of you do and I am still so torn but I am hoping some wonderful family is out there who is desperately looking for a dog just like her and will adopt her and love her to death. We hate to give her up but I didn't start fostering to get a 3rd dog and really would like to keep helping the rescue group. Also, Kai and Kona are only 9 months old and still soooo active. When I take the boys for a walk I can't walk her until I get back with them and it is really tough on my knees. I don't mind doing it temporarily while fostering, but to do it forever would be tough. I think she deserves more one on one time without having to deal with the pups so maybe she would be happier in a family with an adult dog or no dog. Do I sound like I am trying to convince myself? Well she should be up on Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue, www.ecgrr.com by sunday or monday unless I change my mind.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

IT SMELLS LIKE A FUTURE FAILED FOSTER!!.
What's one more!.Keep us posted on yr final decision!!!.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

One is lonely, two's company and three is JUST MEANT TO BE.


----------



## Sunny Delight (Mar 10, 2007)

kaisula said:


> Well I am leaning toward not keeping Gracie. I feel like all of you do and I am still so torn but I am hoping some wonderful family is out there who is desperately looking for a dog just like her and will adopt her and love her to death. We hate to give her up but I didn't start fostering to get a 3rd dog and really would like to keep helping the rescue group. Also, Kai and Kona are only 9 months old and still soooo active. When I take the boys for a walk I can't walk her until I get back with them and it is really tough on my knees. I don't mind doing it temporarily while fostering, but to do it forever would be tough. I think she deserves more one on one time without having to deal with the pups so maybe she would be happier in a family with an adult dog or no dog. Do I sound like I am trying to convince myself? Well she should be up on Emerald Coast Golden Retriever Rescue, www.ecgrr.com by sunday or monday unless I change my mind.


I know exactly how you feel. I have a wonderful male foster right now who fits in very well with the family (human and fur!) But three makes walks and runs more difficult, he eats twice as much as my other two, thereby doubling the price of dog food, he's a real player, keeping my boy dog active, but my female looks more depressed, as if she lost her friend. And we babysit my sister-in-laws dog a lot, which is already tough when we have a foster, but if we kept him, and then kept fostering, that would be four and sometimes 5. I think it's just too much, along with my 3 kids (ages 10,11, and 12!). Someday.... 

Gracie sounds very adoptable and sounds like she'd be wonderful with an older, retired couple (my parents could use a dog like her instead of their 95 lb. Great Dane/Lab mix!) I'm sure a wonderful, loving home will come along for her.


----------

